# Best HD DirecTV receiver



## Hooterville (Jul 11, 2010)

We have 2 DirecTV HD receivers, H24-700 and we do not have a swim system.
Is there a later, greater HD receiver or is this it?
Thanks.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The H25 is the newest receiver. The HR24 is the newest DVR. There is also the Home Media Center model HR34.

Edited to add: Both of these require SWM, which you mention you do not have. Given that, what you have is the most current that will run on your system. Thanks to others for noting this important oversight.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

carl6 said:


> The H25 is the newest receiver. The HR24 is the newest DVR. There is also the Home Media Center model HR34.


Newer does not always equate to better. I do not think the H25 is any better than the H24. The H25 has no ethernet port, and the H24 has an ethernet port. Other than that, they are nearly identical. Both support HD, MRV, and 3D, and I have not heard of any problems with one verses the other or speed differences between the two.

For most users, an ethernet port is meaningless, since both recevers support DECA. I prefer to connect my receivers to the internet using the ethernet port instead of DECA so I can diplex OTA. For me, therefore, the H24 is better.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But it should also be pointed out that the H25 requires SWM.

I like the 25 just for it's size, and if there is a power blip in the middle of the night, there isn't a blue ring that suddenly lights up the room.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I also like the fact that the H25 can be wall mounted....


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

...and the H25 is super fast!


----------



## nike5580 (Jun 29, 2010)

peds48 said:


> I also like the fact that the H25 can be wall mounted....


The H24 can also be wall mounted.


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

Hooterville said:


> We have 2 DirecTV HD receivers, H24-700 and *we do not have a swim system.*
> Is there a later, greater HD receiver or is this it?
> Thanks.





carl6 said:


> The H25 is the newest receiver. The HR24 is the newest DVR. There is also the Home Media Center model HR34.


The OP mentions that he doesn't have SWiM and you reply with two receivers that require SWiM....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

moghedien said:


> The OP mentions that he doesn't have SWiM and you reply with two receivers that require SWiM....


the Op can always upgrade to SWM if they were to get the those receivers....


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

fleckrj said:


> Newer does not always equate to better. I do not think the H25 is any better than the H24. The H25 has no ethernet port, and the H24 has an ethernet port. Other than that, they are nearly identical. Both support HD, MRV, and 3D, and I have not heard of any problems with one verses the other or speed differences between the two.
> 
> For most users, an ethernet port is meaningless, since both recevers support DECA. I prefer to connect my receivers to the internet using the ethernet port instead of DECA so I can diplex OTA. For me, therefore, the H24 is better.


Another difference between the 24 and 25 is that dangling power pack. I hate those and is why I got a 24, HR24, and a HR34.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Also the H25 requires a RF remote adapter. The H24 has it built in. May not be a big deal but in my installation it was an additional cost.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Perhaps the best place to start is:

OP what do you think you'll get that will be different?
What are you hoping will change?


----------



## wmj5 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a H25-700 and it has an ethernet cable hookup


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

wmj5 said:


> I have a H25-700 and it has an ethernet cable hookup


You might be mistaking the phone jack:


----------

